# Anyone from Central WI?



## footballfan993 (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm located in central Wisconsin in Stevens Point, just wanted to see if there were any other photographers in the area that use this site. I think it would be a great idea to meet up, share ideas and go on a mass photo shoot in the area. I do know of  2 photographers in the area, one is a professional photography and is also a PPA member, and does amazing pieces of work. The other is a former professional photographer that is now a professor at the university in Stevens Point, and I had a class taught by her last semester.


----------

